# Training her to use a doggy door



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

So Flora will be boarded for about 9 days at a facility that has a really nice set up. She has a nice, large room indoors that has a doggy door connecting her to a fenced in outside patio (all just for her!)

Anyhow, Flora is, er, not too quick on the uptake that she can open doors by nudging it with her head. I was thinking about it today and worrying she wouldn't be able to use the doggy door at this kennel, meaning she will be stuck inside all the time. 

I just spent the last 20 minutes trying to encourage Flora to nudge my bathroom door open with her paw or nose so she could get inside for some popcorn which I placed on the floor, but she just doesn't get it! The popcorn can literally be right under her nose but if she has to touch the door, forget about it.

So I don't have much time to train her, but what can I do to get her comfortable with nudging doors open? What steps can I take to train her?

Thanks!

Edit: Wanted to add that I know that training her to open a house door isn't really the same as training her to open a doggy door, but at least it would maybe get her used to pushing things open with her nose. The reason I'm worried about this is b/c when I visited the facility the woman showed me a really sweet looking golden that refused to use the doggy door and so she was always inside, and I was immediately like, "Oh man that's gonna be Flora."


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a doggydoor to the back yard. First I would lift up the flap a little and throw a cookie to the outside the dogs would go through and I would drop the flap down on their backs so they get used to the sensation of the door on the back. We practiced the in and out several times and then they got it. My old heeler took longer since for 13 years the door was opend for her and she was told inside/ outside. But Bogart was only 2 or 3 years old and he got in in no time flat. 
My puppy cought on 1st day (then I had to keep the doggy door closed so I have control over him going in and out:bowl. He just followed Bogart in and out. He learned to push the flap with his front feet and pushed it open. Bogart uses his head to push open the flap.
If you have a little time with her at the kennel use good treats (hotdogs or cheese or liverwurst) and practice with her the in and out or maybe tell them and have them get her used to it. Otherwise I wouldn't leave her there. My Bogart doesn't push open doors either the flap is no problem for him though.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

You might ask the facility if they would allow you to put Flora in with a dog or dogs that know how to use the doggie door before she is boarded (Visit ahead of time). Mine learn from the others, they watch a few times, then out they go. I also hold the door open and gently let it scrape their backs for the first few times, so the feel of the door is familiar. Usually they get it with just a few tries. She might benefit from just following the Leader until she understands the door is a wonderful outlet to the outside.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That facility owner told me that they spend time with all of their new dogs teaching them how to use the doggy door, and I believed her. This place was phenomenal and she was super genuine with me. The golden I referred to had been there 4x so far and she said no matter how much they worked with her she just wouldn't use the door, and they didn't want to push her.

All of the dogs at this place have their own cabin, so Flora wouldn't really be able to see other dogs use the door. and it wouldn't help anyhow, since she'd probably be so nervous about the other dog that she'd completely forget about the doggy door. 

Thanks for your insight. I think when I drop Flora off I will just let them know that she might need some extra help with the doggy door at first. Hopefully Flora will be like your dogs and not like that poor golden!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have a doggie door going from our screened porch to the fenced backyard. Maggie learned as an adult, Hank as a puppy. Both learned pretty quick by us holding the flap up, putting a treat on the other side and nudging them through.


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

Which are the best dog doors to get? 10 year ago I heard Johnson Pet Doors, not sure if there are any better ones these days.

Jen


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We have the PetsSafe Training Door (Home Depot) and we have two of them. We have a doggie door from the kitchen to the garage, then a doggie door from the garage to the outside side area, which leads to the back yard. We have had them for many years and still in great condition. We try to be very good neighbors regarding the dogs, so when we go to bed, the metal door is slid down which prevents the dogs from going out in the yard during the night & because we get up so early, I can open the metal slider so the dogs can go outside, & I just open the door and stand with them as they do their business. This way I can assure they don't start barking and disrupt others trying to sleep. Works for our weird work hours.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> We have a doggie door going from our screened porch to the fenced backyard. Maggie learned as an adult, Hank as a puppy. Both learned pretty quick by us holding the flap up, putting a treat on the other side and nudging them through.


This is how we taught our two puppies Beau and Toby. It literally took less than 5 minutes each time. We also brought an orphan puppy home for an afternoon from our veterinarian's rescue organization and he learned just as quickly. 

Our Barkley was adopted as an adult and already knew how to go go out doggie doors and how to get the cover off of it if we wanted to close it! He also opened doors unless we locked them.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, good news, I just dropped Flora off and the owner showed me her cabin and we went inside and the three of us worked on Flora with the doggy door. She got it the first try, and seemed to be fine with it, so I hope she uses it while I'm gone! I already miss the little punk.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Flora has a cabin of her own! We do not have something as wonderful here!!. We have been training Amber (4 mos. on Nov.1) to use the doggy door for a couple of weeks. She was fine with walking through the first couple of days, but just came back in. So this last weekend was spent with showing her what we wanted her to do. Yesterday, she went out by herself and did her duty 1 AND 2. We are very pleased with her progress. 

Oh, the doggy door goes out to a sundeck and ramp to an all-enclosed 10x10 kennel. We have two small dogs that would be prey for the owls/hawks in our area. 

Hope that Flora has a wonderful stay and great success with the doggy door!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations Flora! Honestly doggie-doors are such a great thing if your home has a set up for them. She is going to love her little vacation while you are away. Sounds like this is a very special place.


----------

